# 2007 Mazda 3 GS



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello, I recently bought a '07 mazda GS, no modifications.

BUT i want mods on my car, heres what im talking about:

when i play music (loud music) i hear distortion, now im thinking i might need an amplifier installed in my trunk, problem: dont know wich one to get for a good price

also, my car has red lightings inside, including the dashboards, backgroud of the dashboard during day is white, during the night a blue light makes it blue-ish.

now i want more lighting, im just not sure wich color would go great with the interior, and exterior, as long as its legal in canada, and that it turns out to be beatiful and for a good price 

my car is black on the exterior and the interior, interior has red-orange-ish lighting, pictures available upon demand 

now i know as for extra decoration lights in canada on cars, neons under cars are illegal, and LED lights around the liscence plate is too. 

pricerange for BOTH the amp and lights: 1000-1200$, not including instalation fees, since there wont be any.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you need speakers and not an amp. If you get higher grade speakers they will be able to handle more power as you turn up the volume. You can add an after market amplifier and integrate that into your stock set up, but that takes a little knowledge when tuning. As far as the lights go you can search for LED's on Google and find different sizes and colors, as long as you hook them up through a toggle/rocker switch you would be fine.


----------

